# Limite enregistrement video sur iPad ?



## antro (15 Juin 2015)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à ma question donc je tente le forum:
J'ai un iPad Air 64Go et j'ai besoin de filmer une scene pendant environ 2H.
Est-ce qu'il existe une limite sur la durée de la video que peut filmer un iPad Air ? (J'ai entendu parler de 4Gb max le fichier soit environ 49 Minutes). Est-ce que c'est toujours le cas?

Je précise que je dois faire l'enregistrement d'un trait car une fois lancé, je ne peux plus y toucher pendant 2h.

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## daffyb (15 Juin 2015)

ben t'essaye avant ! 
et tu nous donnes la réponse !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Juillet 2015)

Il y a une limitation pour ne pas payer la taxe sur les camescope... Par contre je ne sais plus de combien elle est, mais 49 minutes ne m'étonnerait pas...


----------



## daffyb (4 Juillet 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> pour ne pas payer la taxe sur les camescope


ah ! forcément avec des limitations d'un autre âge. J'hallucine ! je ne savais même pas que cette taxe existait !!


----------

